# Tis the season...



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't diet for nuthin'.....well maybe for money but thats it  I love salads anyway so maybe I am dieting without knowing it? hehe


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't diet but I do train because I believe I'm an athlete. I eat very well all year round (Mr Void is a Vegetarian and a Personal Trainer). And I run, lift weights, and do some hard core biking on the days I don't ride. 


I'm considering going all Veggie and cutting dairy out of my diet (for health reasons and well I'm allergic to dairy I have no clue why I continue to eat it when it makes me totally sick lol)


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL yeah, why are you eating dairy to make yourself miserable?! I know icecream is good, but srsly?

I shed pounds rapidly in the summer, and with ground driving babies it's really going to come off! During the winter it really packs back on with all of the snow and ice, and I can't really afford using a gym. All of my money goes down the horses throats, but it never comes out the same way 8| I just don't understand why not.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't but I probably should *looks down* eewww LOL:lol: I need to lose weight regardless (since I am 5'8" and 228) I don't like how I look in the saddle/show clothes although it hasn't prevented me from winning it's hard for me to post photos or like photos of myself in some photos because i'm like "Wow... look at the cow... riding the cow" (D's a paint). Lol

This is a pic of me about two days ago. I know i'm not that big I guess but it's big enough for me when all the other girls are 130lbs lol ( or well... look it :?)..


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> LOL yeah, why are you eating dairy to make yourself miserable?! I know icecream is good, but srsly?
> 
> I shed pounds rapidly in the summer, and with ground driving babies it's really going to come off! During the winter it really packs back on with all of the snow and ice, and I can't really afford using a gym. All of my money goes down the horses throats, but it never comes out the same way 8| I just don't understand why not.



I LOOOOVE CHEESE, I adore cheese its so delicious and sometimes I don't care that I'm sick afterwards I totally love cheese!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never had red meat in my life......I'm kinda glad cuz I don't ever crave bacon, burgers, steak or hot dogs like other people seem to hehe. 

I eat chicken a couple times a year and that covers me. But I LOVE cheese and pasta....just as evil.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

CecilliaB said:


> I eat chicken a couple times a year and that covers me. But I LOVE cheese and pasta....just as evil.


 
OOOOOOHHHHHHH MMMMUUUHHHHHHH GGGAAWWWWDDDDD 
Olive Garden... my evil


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Ugh, I HAVE to start dieting! My thighs make me sick!!!
I stopped eating meat 5 years ago and went down six sizes....now if I could just stop eating dairy I'd be all set. I can't wait for the snow to go away so I can start running again!!!


----------

